# Carboy cleaning



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 29, 2005)

I bought this power carboy cleaner from Geo and I like it very much, I feel my carboys are CLEAN now and with not much effort!!








Fine Vine Wines - Wine making, home wine making, making wine at home, wine making process, vintners










*Edited by: AAASTINKIE *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 29, 2005)

Whenever I buy a wine kit I like to get a toy to go with it...lol


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 29, 2005)

So which end to put in the carboy. Are you going to do a "how to"


----------



## masta (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah Frank...time for a how-to since it looks like Polly had a pencil and must have taken some notes!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 29, 2005)

Gosh i would love to have one of those Stinkie but I am not sure I could figger out how it works. Could ya help me out here buddy? A little pictoral demo would be great


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 29, 2005)

Like a 'car-wash' in a jug????


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 29, 2005)

Do you do this dry or with stuff in the carboy?


A how-to would be helpful, Stinkie.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 29, 2005)

It comes with instructions, just follow the instructions!! I lay mine
down in the bathtub (I do all my cleaning in the bathtub) put 1/2
gallon sanitizer solution in the carboy and have at it!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh c'mon Frank! Your fans are asking for pictures! You post great pictures! Give your fans what they want!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah.Just not nekid in the tub with that carboy and cleaner thingy






*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like it's time for me and Polly to watch a movie!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 30, 2005)

Waldo said nekid! I'm telling dad on you and yer gunna git it! 




Waldo said:


> Yeah.Just not nekid in the tub with that carboy and cleaner thingy


 *Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 30, 2005)

Actually, your carwash-in-a-jug looks like what we need for our Better Bottles! Now, which do I want first? Carwash-in-a-jug or a gravity filter. I have a birthday, Valentine's Day and wedding anniversary coming up within the next 2 months...


----------

